# Nondescript front end clunking



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey Guys,
As mentioned in the title, I have a nondescript front end clunking. It is generally only audible at low speeds, but I can feel it at highway speed. I can feel it in the peddles and through the floor.

I tried to get some audio of it, but the microphone on my phone won't pickup the noise.
It is most noticeable when I turn at low speed. I'm convinced it is not the CV shafts, but am suspicious of the outer tie rod end link, the bushings in the control arm, and the ball joint in the control arm. Have noticed uneven tire wear on the inside of the drivers side tire, but not the passenger side, which should rule out camber. I have a Bilstein coilover kit installed. I have checked the ride height and it is the same on both sides. 

When I put the car in the air and check everything the suspension feels tight. There is no wobble/play in the wheel. 

I'm certain there is something failing under there. 

Do any of you guys have any ideas of the source. 

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

First thing to look at would be the swaybar end links. Notorious failure on the Cruze.
Any play will be magnified and transmitted into the car.....usually felt in the floorboards.....slow turns make it worse.
Swaybar bushings at the chassis are the next culprit.

Ball joints and tie rod ends are the least likely failure.
Your uneven tire wear is likely a result of not rotating tires and maintaining even tire pressure.

Let us know what you find.

Rob


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Robby said:


> First thing to look at would be the swaybar end links. Notorious failure on the Cruze.
> Any play will be magnified and transmitted into the car.....usually felt in the floorboards.....slow turns make it worse.
> Swaybar bushings at the chassis are the next culprit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. I replaced the swaybar end links with steel Moog end links about 2 years ago. I grease the end links every time I change the oil, so I guess the next logical place to look is at the sway bar bushings.

One thing I forgot to add, I can hear the clunking while the car is parked and I turn the wheel.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Grab the spring seats on top of each strut tower firmly and try to twist - they should not do that.

Then bounce the fender on each side and see if one has more bounce above the fender than the other. These have been known to go bad and most often will make an audible creak when the wheel is turned, but can knock quite a lot as well.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

So I finally got an opportunity to dig in and find my mysterious nondescript front end clunking. It was a combination of a beat ball joint and a fried bushing in the control arm...

Solution.... go nuclear on the front end and replace the entire front end of the car... new lower control arms, outer tie rod ends, sway bar end links, and sway bushings..

Problem solved....


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Rockhead said:


> So I finally got an opportunity to dig in and find my mysterious nondescript front end clunking. It was a combination of a beat ball joint and a fried bushing in the control arm...
> 
> Solution.... go nuclear on the front end and replace the entire front end of the car... new lower control arms, outer tie rod ends, sway bar end links, and sway bushings..
> 
> Problem solved....


Watch it will be the upper control arms?


----------

